# Preference of climbing saws?



## topndrop (Feb 23, 2005)

Anyone out there have a clear preference in climbing saws (chain saws I mean)? I currently use the Echo 3400 series with a 14" bar. Any thoughts? Snide Comments? Nasty Remarks?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 23, 2005)

Hahaha.

I love it.


----------



## topndrop (Feb 23, 2005)

whats up M.B.? Got any suggestions for the fledgling climber?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## P_woozel (Feb 23, 2005)

Lightly tweaked 335xpt with a 12" bar, light, cheap, and cuts as good as an 020. I wont pay the price for a new MS200. They aint that good.


----------



## clearance (Feb 23, 2005)

ms200 is just as good as the 020 it replaced except for those stupid caps. The screw idea worked good for thousands of years but it is still an awesome saw. Not a big Stihl lover but this saw is the pride of their fleet. I dropped one from about 80ft and it was still running when I got down, just the brake was busted. Big balls for a little saw. A picture is worth a thousand words see above from M.B.. Just my opinion but Stihl in the air and Husky on the ground always.


----------



## topndrop (Feb 23, 2005)

Bossman HATES Husq. saws... don't know why... Am leaning towards Stihl or Echo. M.B., what model is that stihl so I can look up the specs?


----------



## topndrop (Feb 23, 2005)

never mind, I got it...


----------



## topndrop (Feb 23, 2005)

Does the single bar nut hold the chain tension well on hard-wood cuts? Oak, Hickory, etc.?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 23, 2005)

P_woozel said:


> Lightly tweaked 335xpt with a 12" bar, light, cheap, and cuts as good as an 020. I wont pay the price for a new MS200. They aint that good.




Money?

Hahahahaaa.


----------



## glens (Feb 23, 2005)

I'd say look into the new MS192T.&nbsp; There's a thread from yesterday by "Frans" with a picture in it.&nbsp; I guess it weighs next to nothing and will retail for about $270.

Glen


----------



## Stumper (Feb 23, 2005)

I chose the Stihl 019T/191T for its ergonomics. The really lowered the weight on the 192T so that is interesting-I wish it had the handle configuration of the 019T.


----------



## Old Monkey (Feb 23, 2005)

The MS 200 is my favorite. It has better power and balance than the Husky. I think the air filtration on the MS 200 is better too. We got a Husky test saw to demo. My boss told me to run it into the ground. I used it for two days and then gave it to the number two climber, who used it a day or two and gave it to the number three. The spark plug cover always comes off on the Husky. One time after it came off I got shocked right on 'the unit.'  I'd hate for that to happen to anyone else. 

As for the Echo, its a great trim saw for the money, but not for wrecking.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Feb 23, 2005)

topndrop said:


> Am leaning towards Stihl or Echo.





Lets see............Stihl = $450 ................... Echo = $250..............


Thats quite a bit of leaning difference.

Im using the 3000 model Echo. I dont like the muffler covers tendency to break, but a replacement is only bout $2 so you can buy a crap load of covers for 200 bucks. And the CS3000 is only $200.

I know I can hear you guys yacking about the higher hp, dont knock it till ya try one, worth every penny,...etc., but its kind of like the hand saw thread of a yr ago when a member claimed they were a better arborist because of thier high dollar silky saw and how it made a better impression on homeowners.

Sure, in a way id like to have one of the stihls just to try one but the high price is the biggest setbacks.


----------



## topndrop (Feb 23, 2005)

okie, money isn't the object (as long as it's not mine  )... actually interested in the difference it will have on down-time for maint, repair and usability in the tree. I kinda like the way the Echo handles but it seems to lack power when it comes to the larger limbs especially on really hard trees like hickory. Just looking for opinions before I go to the boss with a recommendation. He will buy what I tell him 'cause it's me in the tree with the dang thing after all. I just don't want to waste his money and my time with a lemon.  Thanks for the input I am going to check them all out.


----------



## topndrop (Feb 24, 2005)

BTW, is it even worth the time to look at used saws or do they become more of a pain in the butt than thy are worth new?


----------



## glens (Feb 24, 2005)

I think you're missing the point that the MS192T is in the same relative class as the Echo and is about the same price.&nbsp; It doesn't have remarkable balls that the MS200T has, but it doesn't carry the weight or the price, either.


----------



## topndrop (Feb 24, 2005)

I got it glens, 

I was just wondering if the extra money was worth it for a little more "OOOMPH" or not. Long range, say 2-3 years... what saw is going to be a better deal both cost-effective and productive in the tree. Or am I expecting too much out of the equipment?

I mean, the Echo we have is fine... but if there is a smarter and better way of going then, by all means. I will certainly give the MS192T a hard look. Thanks.


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 24, 2005)

I am with MB, he is who sold me on my MS200T. 

Get an MS200, open up the muffler, retune the carb, and you will cut like mad. I have pics of the modded muffler if you need them, they are in the chainsaw forum.

There has to be a reason the MS200 cost so much or else they wouldnt sell them, and they would discontiune them.

The 200 is a remakable saw. Get it, you wont regret the money spent.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Feb 24, 2005)

Okie 500 bucks isn't that much for the top of the line trim saw. I've owned all three and there is nothing wrong w/ an echo 3400, the 3000 however is a joke, my zubat will out perform it and won't drip oil all over the place as it idles. If you're going to be doing any decent amount of removal work then in my opinion the 200t is the only way to go. You can go other routes however none of the other saws will put up w/ the day in day out abuse. You can count on getting close to 5yrs of full time service out of every 200t. That is unless you drop it. If i'm putting a saw into a top notch climbers hands its got to be the 200t. I save the echo for the newbies and groundman. I wouldn't disrespect a good climber that way.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree Lumberjack; the muffler modification makes a big difference. 

I've modded the mufflers on almost all of my saws and have noticed a huge difference. Just be sure to wear hearing protection, especially if you fire up the modded 660.

My little echo didn't cut worth crap till the muffler was opened up and i put a real chain on it. Out of the box every echo is just about worthless.


----------



## newb (Feb 24, 2005)

Ive got the Stihl 191. Im making money with it and ive had no problems.


----------



## Ny finest (Feb 24, 2005)

Stihl ms200t.Anything else for full time work is dumb.
Longevity/Durability:
Echo300:6mo
Husky338:1yr
Sthil200t:4yr
If you use the stihl you can never use anythig else.I bought a huskyand two weeks after that I used my buddy's 200.Its been sitting in my basement ever since.
Used saws are kinda like cars-You never know the complete history of its matainance,repairs etc so your'e always taking a gamble.Just make sure its a financially correct gamble.


----------



## Ny finest (Feb 24, 2005)

Lumberjack,
i could'nt find the pic in the chainsaw forum about the modded muffler.A little help please.


----------



## topndrop (Feb 24, 2005)

TreeJunkie said:


> My little echo didn't cut worth crap till the muffler was opened up and i put a real chain on it. Out of the box every echo is just about worthless.



How do you mod the muffler on the Echo and what chain do you rec? I have never modded a saw in my life... When you guys talk about it, it sounds like me telling my 73 y.o. mother about computers....


----------



## topndrop (Feb 24, 2005)

Ny finest said:


> If you use the stihl you can never use anythig else.I bought a huskyand two weeks after that I used my buddy's 200.Its been sitting in my basement ever since.




Interested in selling? We are always looking for a good ground saw...  

Thanks for the advice. We have narrowed the list to the MS192T or the MS200T.

Are there any well known and trusted sources for used / refurbed saws?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 24, 2005)

Get the 200, dood.


----------



## Stumper (Feb 24, 2005)

Ny finest said:


> Stihl ms200t.Anything else for full time work is dumb.
> Longevity/Durability:
> Echo300:6mo
> Husky338:1yr
> Sthil200t:4yr




Ny finest, Thank you for insulting my intelligence.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Feb 24, 2005)

anybody running one of the new husky 338's???


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 25, 2005)

Ah the great debate. I pay an extra 450 us dollars to get the MS200 over the echo. And its worth it. The echos ARE outstanding value for money but the MS200 is simply worth twice the price over time. (especially with the amount of time lost when bits break on the echo.)

Dropping eucs the echos jam like made on the powery sawdust, the MS just powers through and lives twice as long.


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Feb 26, 2005)

I love my 200 so much I do all my limbing and bucking up to 8 inches with it

might even think it's better than my 026 once in a while


----------



## Base (Feb 26, 2005)

had a husky 335......never again not interested in a 338 bought a ms200t.....and never going back though i always use husky groundsaws but their climbing saws i do not rate


----------



## kurtztree (Feb 26, 2005)

I like my stihl 020t it was abused and it still runs good. Dropped it out of the tree a couple of times about 40 feet still running.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 26, 2005)

I just spent the morning breaking up 3 020's that had various terminal problems to make one good one. VERY stoked. And I have a moutain of spares for the future! 
Life is good.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 26, 2005)

You want 020T muffler mods...........try this!


020T Muffler Mod Thread 


This I did last spring......makes a big difference!!!


One important thing..........the muffler *MUST* be completely taken off of the saw before any of these mods are attempted!!!


----------



## Ekka (Feb 27, 2005)

Stihl 020 or ms200T's rule. 

I still have an echo 350T we use for palms as it doesn't corrode as much but the 020 with muffler mod kicks ass.

The echo's don't run as smooth, I find them finicky, you know, choke then don't choke etc etc and they always seem to drop the idle speed when you put the chain brake on.  

I also had a Husky 335xpt and that turned me off Husky for life. I traded that for the 020


----------



## Tree Machine (Feb 27, 2005)

*Horse of a different color*

Does the 346XP count as a climbing saw? It's a little heavier than the top-handles, but between the gas tank being larger and the cuts being made faster, the productivity rockets beyond that of the trim saws. You never really get to that point where you're waiting for the saw to get through a larger diameter cut, wishing you'd gotten a bigger saw sent up. On takedowns, I habitually flush-cut branches from the limbs, where the collar may be 2-3X the diameter of the branch. With my choice in climbing saws, that doesn't really matter.

I appreciate, also, the control and predictability. Like many, I will underside notch a limb and then come in from the top with a tapered hinge, or some varient thereof to get the limb to fall the direction I intend. Between the insane power, full-chisel chain and the rakers knocked down a bit, it's like riding a spirited champion racehorse instead of a Shetland pony. It's really not a whole lot heavier, not when you consider the level of performance it offers. The control is better because the power is better and can be counted on.

I also carry a Silky Saw for the small cuts so I don't have to fire up a saw for small diameter material.

If I were trimming palms it would be way different and a top-handle would be the choice du jour. Then I'd go with an Echo for the price and because they start with such great predictability. But, I don't do ladders well and would rather leave palms for the many who are better able.


----------



## treeflyer (Feb 27, 2005)

*Top Handel Chainsaws*

hi

i live next to stihl uk and echo uk ive always used stihl from the old 020 to 020t now ms200t i also have the little 26cc echo cs2600 but i had a deal the other day on 3 tanaka tcs-3401 pruners from a shop closing down old stock
thay cost me £100 each instead of £345 i no nothing about this make of saw does anyone no what thay are like or have i been done on that price/ or are thay crap
cheers


----------



## tnttreeman (Feb 27, 2005)

Tree Machine, I have used the 346XP as a climb saw too and loved it, much for the same reasons that you mentioned. 
Alot of the time now I use the Stihl 180C. Not nearly as much power, but light for a rear handle saw. An added benefit, it doesn't need a bar tool for adjustment of the chain. Great when you're way up there. Just pop up the side piece, click the adjustment, and tighten the side piece back down. Down side- the saw had better be razor sharp or you don't have enough power for the bigger stuff.


----------



## Tree Machine (Feb 27, 2005)

TNT Tree said:


> An added benefit, it doesn't need a bar tool for adjustment of the chain.


 That is an excellent point, TNT. Can you loosen it enough by hand to put a flipped chain back on ?


----------



## tnttreeman (Feb 27, 2005)

Yep, the whole side cover comes off with the adjuster, no bar tool required. That's my favorite part of the saw.


----------



## Stumper (Feb 27, 2005)

Jim, That is another reason I chose the 019T- The toolless cahin tensioning system option. It adds a couple of ozs but what a joy for the lone tree guy in the top of a tree who derails a chain


----------



## CODIT (Feb 28, 2005)

I've been checking into the new Husky 338xpc what is being called "The California Special" E-mailed Bailey's week back and this is a climbing saw built on a 45cc frame. Wt. is right at 8 lbs.and approximately 2.7 hp. Interesting at best with a little beef of a small ground saw and the lighter wt. of a climber. I have not heard any feed back on this one yet. It is a brand new saw just wondering if any one had tried one out. Otherwise agree with the Echo and Stihl talk so far.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Feb 28, 2005)

I would like to see how the 338 cali holds up as I am very interested in the possiblity of getting one to replace my 191T.


----------



## greg carr (Feb 28, 2005)

my experience with the husky line of climbing saws has been horrible. they breakdown too much.the plastic cracks easily,the spark plug cover falls off usually on the first climb and its no fun getting that shock,the spark plug wire breaks( and it cost half the price of the saw to fix.WAY too expensive.I've tried the stihls but they just dont feel right in my hand,nothing against them though.I use the echo cs3000 now and its been great.cheap,cheap parts,easy to fix and I havent had any problem with lack of power.
But come on dont we all still have the old green poulan with no chainbrake and the exposed muffler somewhere in the garage?You could chock a truck with those things!I've still got a few burn marks from those.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 28, 2005)

The Husky 334/335/338 line are exactly the opposite of all their other saws. Bottom line the 334/335/338 suck!!!


----------



## greg carr (Feb 28, 2005)

OH for ground saws all I have are Huskys.used to use Jonsereds but we couldnt find anyone to fix them in our area( that was reliable)
The huskys run great in the winter here 2-3 pulls and your good to go


----------



## CODIT (Mar 1, 2005)

Greg I love the Jonsereds! Great saws and Ive got a great dealer a mile away from home with great service its just that the Jonsereds never need much service.


----------



## CODIT (Mar 1, 2005)

Back to the subject though. Most of the crews here use Huskys or Jonsereds on the ground and the Stihls or Echos in the tree. The Husky ground saws are very dependable saws and for that reason my question was put because the 338xpc is supposedly built on a 45cc displacement. That is possibly a 346xp engine in a 338xpt body. I.E. small ground saw dependabilty (at least in the engine) in this specific model. Ive heard the same about the 334/335/338xpts as far as the junk factor. Matter of fact several of the crews have had some bad experiences (couple of rebuilds in less than a year on a 335xpt) They got rid of them. The 338xpCali Special is only available from Husky Dealers in California. They may still have the same problems as the other Husky tree saws. I was hoping that sombody out there may have used one of the new models and could shed some light on whether Husky had addressed the problems with the tree saw with this one.


----------



## CODIT (Mar 1, 2005)

Greg I love the Jonsereds! Great saws and Ive got a great dealer a mile away from home with great service its just that the Jonsereds never need much service.


----------



## Xtra (Mar 1, 2005)

Climbing saws I've used in the past year:
Echo 3000 (Home Depot special) - too underpowered
Echo 341 - more power, but still a little weak for fast cutting large limbs
The Echos keep oiling the bar while idling, so they drip oil. Also the end of their sparkplug boot is exposed and it gets worn out. You'll find this out too late and usually while your in the tree.

Stihl 200T - although I've had some idling problems with mine (the idle speeds up and then dies when the tip is pointed downward) it has great power! I use a 16" bar and wouldn't trade it for anything . . . great saw! Dropped from about 30' only broke part of the brake handle.
(If the 16" bar is too small, up comes the 361 for chucking down the pole.)

Save your money on ground saws. I believe in using the best saw you can get while up in the tree. Too much can go wrong with a slow underpowered saw.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 1, 2005)

CODIT said:


> the 338xpc is supposedly built on a 45cc displacement. That is possibly a 346xp engine in a 338xpt body. I.E. small ground saw dependabilty (at least in the engine) in this specific model.



I'd enjoy that power packed into a little saw, but little saw still means little gas tank. The frequent refilling would crush any efficiency, aerially speaking.

Used to use a Shindaiwa top handle, and really liked the power, but it would run out of gas with annoying frequency. I've dedicated that saw to other specialty purposes, and all my Husky 335's (3 of them) are in a box in the garage, de-nuded of bars and chain. You could say they're grounded, even though they still all run, I just don't have much use for them.


----------



## greg carr (Mar 1, 2005)

I did like the Johnnys, at the time there just werent any dealers around and we went with Huskys.plus the orange is much more stylish for that arborist out on the town.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Mar 1, 2005)

I used to work for a guy that had a 357, heavy thing.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 1, 2005)

I had a 357. It WAS a 'lil heavy, but it was well-balanced. The choke mechanism was too crappy for me, one 357 was enough for me. But, like TM said, they DO have power.


----------



## DDM (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyone use a Stihl 009?


----------



## DDM (Mar 1, 2005)

TreeCo said:


> Gave up those little pos's 10 or more years ago.



I ran one once for a short time i didnt Like it...... I figured someone was still running one....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh, I'm sure there's someone out there with one! :alien:


----------



## TreeJunkie (Mar 1, 2005)

I know this local joker who i occasionally sub for. This guy swears by those d a mned 009. Then he asks me why i'm running such a big bar on my 200t..  I run mostly 14" and an occasional 16".


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 1, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> Oh, I'm sure there's someone out there with one! :alien:



And someone with a Mini-Mac 10, a Poulan s25da, a homelite super EZ, and a whole bunch more.  My preference MS 200 / 020t.


----------



## DDM (Mar 1, 2005)

I'd Imagine his saw won't turn a 14"


----------



## Stumper (Mar 1, 2005)

The local Power company trucks have emergency pruning equipment on board. 1 set of loppers. 1 20 inch pruning handsaw. 1 009.-Wouldn't you feel blessed if you had all that equipment?


----------



## DDM (Mar 1, 2005)

Stumper said:


> The local Power company trucks have emergency pruning equipment on board. 1 set of loppers. 1 20 inch pruning handsaw. 1 009.-Wouldn't you feel blessed if you had all that equipment?



I wunder what would be faster the Handsaw or the 009? :blob5:


----------



## Ryan Willock (Mar 1, 2005)

The hand saw.


----------



## Ax-man (Mar 1, 2005)

I like this one, I think everyone should have one just like it


----------



## darkstar (Mar 2, 2005)

346 xp the only 3 saws u need ,,,, oh and 2, 394xp 's...


----------



## tnttreeman (Mar 2, 2005)

Have you been looking in my garage?!? That's 3 of the saws that I have, just as you listed them.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 2, 2005)

I run with two 346 XP's and two 394 XP's and a short list of Silkys and a Samurai. Ya got me beat in the power department by one head.

It's practical and nice to have identical backups, isn't it. Down time doesn't really exist in the cutting department.

Climbing with the 394 is a gas. Quite a workout, but a productive, swift, moneymaking workout. End of the treejob and it really moves along.


----------



## tnttreeman (Mar 2, 2005)

Love when I have the 394 up in the tree with the 36" bar!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 2, 2005)

The bar in my avatar is 36", and I ain't liking it.  

Don't need it, _too freaking long!_


----------



## Ryan Willock (Mar 2, 2005)

MB, as I recall a while ago you were complaining that the guy you work for had a bar that was too short on the 66..... What gives?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 2, 2005)

Ryan Willock said:


> MB, as I recall a while ago you were complaining that the guy you work for had a bar that was too short on the 66..... What gives?




You're mistaken.


----------



## darkstar (Mar 2, 2005)

Well We Gotta Have Our 3102 ..hahahaha Ok For U Small Timers 2101


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 3, 2005)

*91.44, ready to rock.*



tnttreeman said:


> Love when I have the 394 up in the tree with the 36" bar!!!


As TNT says.



Sometimes it just be necessary.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 3, 2005)

That chunk looked like it might be a 'lil hard to pull off that snag, eh?


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 3, 2005)

*Why... thank you*

.............. Wait


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 3, 2005)

there !


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 3, 2005)

I make myself laugh.

I'm still in 346ville in that last shot.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 3, 2005)

Hahahaaa.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 3, 2005)

I make the Ayatolla laugh.


----------



## jason j ladue (Mar 4, 2005)

here's my lil orphan. old boy give it to me. told me she dont run. changed the plug , and i'll be dipped...lights up and oils like a champ, wraps right out. cute little pea shooter idnt it


----------



## jason j ladue (Mar 4, 2005)

updated version...still screamin eleven years later.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 4, 2005)

*Good lookin family ya got there*

Aren't they cute when they get that age ?


----------



## topndrop (Mar 4, 2005)

Holy Crap Jason... I didn't think anyone else even owned one of those saws anymore let alone BOTH of them... Except me... Pics to follow tomorrow. Our little Homelite was given to us recently and I managed to get it to work again after cleaning all the varnish out of the carb and tank.
Husq was a hand me down from another climber.
Cool... I am not the only one with old saws...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 4, 2005)

Those are some cool pics, JJ!


----------



## Ryan Willock (Mar 4, 2005)

MB, I stand corrected.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 4, 2005)

Then you buy the next round!


----------



## Ryan Willock (Mar 4, 2005)

Deal.


----------



## jason j ladue (Mar 5, 2005)

did you guys happen to notice the dual triggers on that homelite- pretty frickin' cool little saw! i have never worked w/ it. the husky is my main man- gets hog wild still. that little screamer. i'm impressed w/it on the regular. sweetheart of a saw. no doubt. and i hesitate to say this, let alone put it in writing (call me superstious), but i'm planning on getting a ms200 in the near future. it'll be my first new in eleven years. that's some run...


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 5, 2005)

Can I sit in on this one?


----------



## Stumper (Mar 5, 2005)

I used to know a climber that loved the disposable Homelites. Back in those days I was a Poulan man-better ergonomics and more power IMNSHO.


----------



## jason j ladue (Mar 5, 2005)

a hahahahahaa. TM, i mis read your post. it looked for s second there like you were asking if you could sit on this one. i dunno why that struck me so funny...come on sit in.whst wrong witchoo?


----------



## topndrop (Mar 5, 2005)

jason j ladue said:


> here's my lil orphan. old boy give it to me. told me she dont run. changed the plug , and i'll be dipped...lights up and oils like a champ, wraps right out. cute little pea shooter idnt it



As promised here are the pics... On the bench is an 026Pro I'm putting a new jug and piston in. The pile of crap under the bench is the old Homelite X-12, a Crapsman, another Husq 335 (parts saw), the little lellow fella is an old, hand-me-down McCulloch.... And a (gasp) Poulan...  

My "work" saws are a Stihl 044, Echo 440, Echo 3000, Echo 301, and Echo 341. Waiting for the local Stihl dealer to have the open house on the 10th of March... SALE! Want a new 025 and one of the new climbing saws. Did I mention theat the Hooters Girls are going to be at the open house?


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 5, 2005)

.


MasterBlaster said:


> Then you buy the next round!





Ryan said:


> Deal.





Tree Machine said:


> Can I sit in on this one?


.

When I wrote that, I didn't realize there was a page 7. Zorry bout the confusion. I was just trying to invite myself to Ryan and Blaster's li'l gig since Ryan..... is buyin, get it? ar ar


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Are you sure you can hang?


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 5, 2005)

jason j ladue said:


> it'll be my first new in eleven years. that's some run...


This tells me you've become a master of maintenence. You know how to treat a machine and take care of it and get the most out of it. You use the buggers day in and day out and they have paid for themselves a hundred times over.

Even now your Husky's screamin. This tells me you have become one with the carb jet adjustments and throttle. You are, as they say, <i>dialled-in</i>.

For all the guys coming into the industry thinking it's all about tree climbing. No. It's like jason's got happenin. It's about keeping all your gear performing up to full notch. SO necessary with these small saws, as well as all gear.

For Jason's bringing this to the center for us, everyone stand, for the next few moments, all necessary app laws apply.


----------



## CODIT (Mar 6, 2005)

jason j ladue said:


> the husky is my main man- gets hog wild still. that little screamer. i'm impressed w/it on the regular. sweetheart of a saw. no doubt. hesitate to saand i y this, let alone put it in writing (call me superstious), but i'm planning on getting a ms200 in the near future. it'll be my first new in eleven years. that's some run...



Hey Jason have you really had that good of luck with that 335xpt? Ive heard mostly bad about the 334/335/338xpt saws. Most of the climbers dont like them for a lot of various reasons. I posed a question sometime back on this thread concerning the new Husky 338XPC that Bailey's sells. It's deemed the California Special and is a 45 cc saw in a 338xpt body. I still would like to get some feedback on that saw if anyone has used one. Oh and by the way you must have the Chainsaw Zen going on if you been going strong for this long with your old faithfuls


----------



## jason j ladue (Mar 6, 2005)

i know,ive heard alot of garbage about most  of the husky climbing saws. TM, i'm not quite sure if you are speaking in sarcasm or not... i dont know what to tell you i am no mechanic for sure. i mean i know when it snot running right, then i take it to the pro. i bought the thing new- '94. last year the ignition module (whatever that is) went out and was covered by the manufactuter (lifetime warantee). also last yr the oiler adjustment screw fell out and was a beyotch to get a replacement for whatever reason... probly cause its so dang old. i guess im just lucky w/it but i would never talk bad about em. btw if you guys go out and need a designated driver i still have another 11 weeks left in my diversion program- so consider this an open invitation. but beware, i can drink a whole mess of cola and at least in theses parts, everybody else picks up the dd's drinks...and if yer stayin in, i'm still down.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 6, 2005)

*More than Zen*



JJ Ladue said:


> i am no mechanic for sure.


 Yea, but you got the chainsaw <i>Mojo</i> going on.

I lot of guys might fry an ignition module and come here on AS and jump up and down on that their 335 runs like crap. The saw runs fine. The inition module is toast.

A lot of guys buy their saws from mail-order or hardware stores. You got yours from a servicing dealer who you've forged a relationship of years. The guys who shave a few bucks and shop for the best deal, pricewise, find that the hi jet gets a little out of whack, the come crying on arboristsite that their saw's a piece of junk. They are left alone to figure it out. Ladue has an expert on hand that can troubleshoot, repair, teach and who stocks parts. Ladue's Husky dealer would probably pull a part off a <U>new</U> saw to get JJ back up and running and to his Jobsite. Jason's dealer <i>wants Jason to be successful and make money</i>.

Does this have anything to do with climbing a tree? As I pointed out earlier, the profession is not all about climbing trees. A key part of it is, is what Jason is doing so well, <b>as shown by the result</b>. A lot of guys are not going to buy Husky top-handles this season because of all the negative rhetoric being slung around. That's too bad. I found them to be quite awesome. They kicked butt for me for years, and I had a dealer like J's. 

I hear how unreliable these saws are and I think to myself, does anyone know how to tweak the hi & low carb adjustments? Do these guys inspect and clean and care for their saw occasionally, or do they run em into the dirt and expect them to keep putting out? The last 'piece of crap machine' 338 I 'fixed' for someone consisted of using compressed air on the clogged air filter. Up Until I pulled the starter cord and listened to the thing purr, this person badmouthed the saw. Little saws take a little more maintenence. You don't become 'one with the saw' just because you can use it with authority up in a tree top. That's a one-way street that dead-ends eventually. I'm sure many have found their way here and the first thing they'll do is blame it on the saw.

I think it's awesome that JJ Ladue is "no mechanic for sure" but has top-handle saws that are trusted to drive his company forward, and they have for years... the <i>same saws</i> . That captures the spirit. There's more than chainsaw Zen going on here.


----------



## jason j ladue (Mar 6, 2005)

*it aint zen or mojo...*

some call me JJ and that's alright- but to those that know me... ITS DY-NO-MIIITE!


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 6, 2005)

Chainsaw poet. Guess you know it.


----------



## jason j ladue (Mar 7, 2005)

the poet


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 7, 2005)

Is that you, Dawg?


----------



## jason j ladue (Mar 7, 2005)

yeah. you like the slacks. i think a "whatchoo look like" thread would be great. do you ever wonder aboout the face on the other end of the line looks like?


----------



## glens (Mar 7, 2005)

Look at him all dressed up like a defendant!


----------



## jason j ladue (Mar 7, 2005)

lmafo! that was my wedding night!


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 7, 2005)

You're a cool Dawg.


----------

